# اجابة مبسطة على سؤال كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية- أرجو ان تفيد



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الكثير من الأفاضل يسألون عن كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية ، الأمر خبرة لا تلقن بسهولة فى كلمات وهى أيضا كأى شئ آخر هبة يختلف فيها الأفراد ولكن قد يفيد الشرح التالى
تصميم دائرة ككتابة مقال ، ولكى نكتب يجب أن نتعلم أولا اللغة - الحروف ثم الكلمات ثم نكتب
الحروف هى 
المقاومات بأنواعها
المكثفات بأنواعها
الدايودات بأنواعها
الترانزستورات بأنواعها
والأنواع التالية نوع من كل مجموعة وليس بالضرورة بالتفصيل و إنما يمكنك دائما اللجوء لكتب البيانات Data sheet لمعرفة التفاصيل أو اللجوء لمواقعها المتعددة ومن أفضلها و يكفى أن تعلم بوجودها لكى تفكر باستخدامها
http://www.alldatasheet.com 
الدوائر المتكاملة بأنواعها مثلا (مكبر 741 دائرة توقيت 555 مثبتات الجهد 78xx )
الدوائر الرقمية بأنواعها (بوابات-عدادات الخ)

كما أن الحروف لا معنى لها فالمكونات السابقة ليس لها استخدام منفردة فيلزم مقاومتان على الأقل للحصول على مجزئ جهد أو مقاومة ومكثف لعمل مرشح ترددات
لنتعلم الكلمات يجب أن نعرف كيف نجمع هذه "الحروف" لتكون مكبر ترانزيستور أو باستخدام LM741 أو دائرة توقيت 555 أو مولد ذبذبات هارتلى أو كولبتز وهى كلها دوائر تقليدية وموجودة بالكتب الأساسية لمقررات الإلكترونيات وما الفرق بين مكبر ترددات الصوت والترددات الأعلى أيضا بين تكبير الجهد وتكبير القدرة

كما نختار و نرتب الكلمات لنركب جملة مفيدة نختار و نرتب الوحدات السابقة لنركب دائرة صغيرة تؤدى وظيفة محدودة وهنا تأتى الخبرة وكما يمكن أن يقول شخصا ما جملة طويلة تكاد تفهمها وآخر يستخدم ما قل و دل يكون شخصا دائرة كبيرة لعمل وظيفة صغيرة وآخر يعمل أخرى مختصرة
وكما من الجمل تتكون الفقرات ومن الفقرات تتكون المقالات والكتب فمن الدائرة الصغيرة تتكون الدائرة الأكبر ومنها تتكون الدوائر المتراكبة 

هذا الأسلوب يسهل المرحلة التالية فى حال عدم أداء الدائرة المطلوب منها لأنك تعلم كل كلمة (دائرة اصغر) على حدة ما دورها و يمكنك اختبارها لتحدد أين خرج الأداء عن المتوقع

حال الدنيا أنه غالبا لا شئ يأتى من المرة الأولى فالخبرة غذاؤها الصبر و ماؤها المثابرة وبالتكرار تستطيع التطور

كما أنك بعلمك الكلمات تقرأ ما كتبه الآخرون وتتعلم منه البلاغة - بعلمك هذه الوحدات تستطيع أن تحلل (تقرأ) دوائر الآخرين وتتعلم منها الحرفية والإتقان

وكما أنك تقرأ للآخرين تشعر أن بها زيادات رغم كبر الاسم ستجد فى دوائر الآخرين مثل ذلك رغم كبر العلامة التجارية فالكثير منها يلجأ لحديث التخرج وفرا للنفقات ويركن للحاسبات لتعويض ذلك فالحاسب يشترى مرة واحدة ومن يعمل علية يتقاضى كل شهر ، لا تنظر للدوائر أنها كلام منزل ولكن حكم عقلك أولا ثم إن غلبك الفهم اسأل 

وختاما لا شئ يأتى مرة واحدة ولا علم يوضع فى كتاب واحد ولا خبرة تكفيها تجربة واحدة وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## mf_8541 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا......................


----------



## أبو غيث (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2006)

إن شاء الله سأكمل فى هذا الموضوع باقى سلسلة كيف تصمم دائرة
رجاء من له استفسار أن يتكرم بعرضه هنا وشرح مطلبه تفصيلا وشكرا

الحلقة الثانية من تصميم الدوائر
بعد إكمال الرحلة السابقة المذكورة فى المقال الأول ابدأ بتقسيم فكرة الدائرة إلى مجموعة من الأجزاء المرتبطة ، كل جزء له وظيفة محددة
ابدأ بمزيد من التقسيم إن احتاج الأمر
ابدأ بتقسيم كل جزء إلى الوحدات السابق شرحها فى المقال الأول مثلا دائر مكبر و دائرة توحيد ودائرة مقارنة الخ
راجع مسار الإشارة و الأوامر - تغذية التيار لكل الأجزاء .
استخدم لوحة تجميع Bread Board كما بالصورة 

هذا موقع مفيد عن كيفية استخدامها
http://www.iguanalabs.com/breadboard.htm
قم بتجميع الدائرة مرحلة كل مرة ثم اختبر أدائها ،لا داعى لأن تجمع مراحل متعددة ثم تحتار أين العطل ، قم بتعديل قيم المكونات حسب الحاجة
لا تخف فمعظم الحالات المعقدة يمكن تبسيطها وغالبا يعود تحليلها لقانون أوم (فولت = تيار × معاوقة) 
إذا كانت الدائرة اكبر من حجم اللوحة فك المراحل التى تمت و ضع الوحدات التالية

أرجو أن تجعل دوائرك متقدمة وليست معقدة
الدائرة المتقدمة هى التى تستخدم أقل المكونات لأداء وظائف أكثر وتكون المكونات من احدث الطرز لا المنتهى إنتاجها فتكون رغم الأداء المتقدم سهلة الفهم للغير والصيانة.
الدائرة المعقدة هى التى تستخدم الكثير من المكونات و العديد من التوصيلات المتراكبة لتحقيق وظائف أقل فتكون أصعب فهما وأصعب فى الصيانة ويقضى الآخرون أوقتا يقولون لماذا فعل هذا؟

مثال - دوائر التليفزيون ،
معظم الأنظمة اليابانية تتكون من مراحل بسيطة ومتعاقبة ، هذا لا يعنى أنها ليست متقدمة بالعكس فكل مرحلة تقوم بأدائها أفضل من الأجيال السابقة و تستخدم أحدث التقنية وتعطى أفضل النتائج. عند حدوث عطل تجد الباقى مازال يعمل فيكون لكل عطل - ظاهرة محددة - وهذا فى حد ذاته جزء من الصيانة (الإصلاح) 
معظم الأنظمة الأوروبية تتكون من نفس المراحل بصورة معقدة أى ليس من السهل أن تضع حدودا - هذه مرحلة كذا - ومليئة بالوصلات المتراكبة (المتشعبة لأجزاء أخرى) التى ليس من السهل أن تعرف مغزاها أو هدفها وعند حدوث عطل فالظاهرة واحدة - جهاز قتيل - ولا تكاد تعرف إن كان الجهاز به عطل أم ان التيار مقطوع

برامج التمثيل وسيلة جيدة لتقييم دوائرك قبل التنفيذ لكن يجب أن تعرف إمكانياتها جيدا فبعضها لا يؤدى دوره عند حدود معينة وقد يؤدى دورا أكثر كفاءة من الواقع فترى الدائرة تعمل على الحاسب وتفشل فى الواقع أو العكس - تذكر أنها تمثيلية أى تعتمد على بعض البيانات المعبرة عن سلوك الشيء المراد تمثيله ولن تكون كاملة ولن تكون هى الشيء نفسه.
مثلا الدائرة الشهيرة 555 ليس لها ملف بيانات كملف ترانزستور مثلا ، لذلك تمثل بموديول عبارة عن مجموعة من المقارنات ومجزئ جهد الخ، لذا فهو تقريبى و أحيانا لا يأخذ معاملات تأخير الجهد داخل الدائرة فى الحسبان 
لا تنظر بمنظار اسود ولكن الكمال لله وحدة لذلك لا تتوقع الكمال من الدوائر وبرامج الحاسب الخ ، اعرف أداتك وأدائها واستخدمها حيث تكون الأفضل ولكن عقلك عقلك عقلك هو من خلق الله وهو أكمل من الحاسب ، استنتج وادرس وجرب فلا علم بدون تجارب ولا تجارب بدون خسارة والفشل دليل العمل والعمل طريق النجاح ولا تيأس فكل ميسر لما خلق له

بعد ذلك يأتى دور برامج رسم البوردات وبعضها يحتوى التمثيل مضمنا والآخر لا وهذا لا ينقص قيمته. هذا موضوع الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الجزء الثالث
برامج رسم البوردات
كل برامج رسم البوردات تنقسم إلى قسمين متكاملين
1- رسم الدائرة والمعروف باسم Schematic Capture 
2- رسم البوردة والمعروف باسم PCB
لكل منها "مكتبة" خاصة تحتوى العديد من المكونات
الأول يرسم الدائرة بالشكل التخطيطى حيث توصل الدوائر قطعة قطعة و يمكنك من معالجة مجموعة من الخطوط المترابطة معا بصورة تسهل الرسم مثل Data Buss, Address Buss 
توضع المكونات بدون قيم (برامج التمثيل فقط التى تضع قيم افتراضية للمكونات) وعليك أن تضيف هذه القيمة وأيضا الشكل الذى تريده على البوردة مثلا
مقاومة 100 أوم يمكن أن توضع على البوردة بحوالى مائة شكل مختلف، أولا حسب الوات فكل وات له أبعاد مختلفة
إذا كانت ربع وات مثلا ، هل ستجمعها يدويا ؟ ، إذن يمكنك أن تجعل طولها كيفما تشاء أما إن كان التجميع آلى يجب أن تكون كلها مقاس ثابت وهو 0,4 بوصة المناسب للماكينات. أما إن كانت تثبيت سطحى Surface Mount فتختار لها المقاس المناسب من حوالى 6 مقاسات.
بعد أن تنتهى من رسم الدائرة نفذ الأمر Annotate وهو يتولى ترقيم المكونات حسب وقت إضافتها للرسم (برامج التمثيل فقط التى تضع ترقيم آلى) 
بعد ذلك نفذ ما يعرف ERC - Electric Rule Check الذى يحذرك من بعض الأخطاء 
اطبع الدائرة وقم بمراجعتها ثانية وبعد التأكد من صحة التوصيلات اختار الأمر BOM - Bill Of Material الذى يولد لك قائمة المكونات لتسهيل تحضيرها
بعد ذلك اختار الأمر Net List وهذا الأمر المفروض أنه يتحقق من اكتمال ما سبق قبل الاستمرار ثم يولد ملف بنفس الاسم وامتداد Net عبارة عن وصف نصى للدائرة أى
(R3,2Ac67B81,580Ohm,RC04,Resist.Lib
1- N00005
2-InputA

وهو يعنى جزء اسمه R3 وضع فى الوقت 2Ac67B81 قيمته 580 أوم يوضع فى البوردة له الموديول RC04 من المكتبة Resist.Lib 
الطرف رقم 1 يوصل بوصلة أعطيت رقم N00005 
الطرف رقم 2 يوصل بوصلة أعطيت اسم InputA 
كل الأطراف التى قمت بتوصيلها مع المقاومة المذكورة طرف رقم 1 ستأخذ الرقم N00005 
كل الأطراف التى قمت بتوصيلها مع المقاومة المذكورة طرف رقم 2 ستأخذ الاسم InputA 

كل برنامج يستطيع توليد الملف السابق بعدة صور مختلفة يمكن اختيار أى منها لكى تناسب العديد من برامج رسم البوردات المختلفة .

برنامج رسم البوردة الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحلقة الرابعة من سلسلة تصميم الدوائر*

الجزء الرابع
برامج رسم البوردات
تعمل برامج رسم البوردات بإحدى الطرق الثلاث ، آلية ، نصف آلية ، يدوية
الطريقة اليدوية أن تختار من المكتبة المكونات التى تريد ثم تضعها بالترتيب المناسب ثم تقوم بالتسمية - وضع القيم و التوصيل خطوة بخطوة
هذه الطريقة بسيطة ولكنها عرضة للنسيان والخطأ ولا يوجد أى دليل أو تحذير أن عملت قصر بين أطراف الكهرباء أو وصلت الدخول مكان الخروج والحرص هو طريقك الوحيد

الطريقة النصف آلية هى الأنسب للهواة والمحترفون الذين لن يلجئوا لتصنيع البوردات لدى مكان متخصص أو ينشدوا تخفيض التكلفة بقدر الإمكان وفيها
يقرأ البرنامج الملف السابق شرحه فى المقال السابق Net List ثم منه يضع لك المكونات المذكورة به فى مكان ما أمامك
ابدأ بترتيب المكونات إن لم تكن مرتبة بحيث تتجاور ولا تكون فوق بعضها
اختر الأمر NetList Compile الذى يقوم بناء عليها برسم خط أصفر يربط كل طرف بالأطراف التى يجب أن توصل به . هذه الخطوط تسمى Rat Nest نظرا لشكلها الشبيه بالشبكة
بالاستعانة بالخطوط السابقة حرك المكونات لأماكنها النهائية . عندما تحرك قطعة تتحرك الخطوط الصفراء كالمطاط وعند تركها يعيد البرنامج آليا تقييم الموقف ونقل هذه الخطوط للأطراف التى أصبحت أقرب من سابقتها
قد تحتاج للف القطعة 90 أو 180 درجة لجعل الخطوط أكثر استقامة أو أقصر
بعد الانتهاء من وضع المكونات فى أحسن الأوضاع ابدأ فى التوصيل
يمكن أن تحتوى البوردة على أكثر من طبقة ، الأولى تسمى طبقة اللحام وهى السفلى حيث تلحم المكونات
الطبقة الأخيرة تسمى طبقة المكونات وهى العليا وتحتوى المكونات
وقد تحتوى حتى 14 طبقة وسيطة ولكن صناعتها تتطلب جهات مختصة تملك مكابس خاصة مكلفة وتقنية خاصة لعمل عروات توصيل بين الطبقات وبعضها وبينها وبين الطبقتان السطحيتان الأولى والأخيرة
فى حال طبقتين يمكن أن تحتوى طبقة المكونات بعض الكبارى السلكية Jumpers إذا تعذر إكمال التوصيل فى طبقة واحدة
قم بالتوصيل وتسمى الوصلات "تراك" وعند البدء من طرف ما ستلاحظ أن الخط الأصفر يستبدل بالتراك أثناء تحركك من نقطة لأخرى وإذا وصلت لنقطة النهاية ينتهى هذا الخط ويختفى الخط الأصفر الخاص به
التراك يكون بالعرض الذى تحدده والمناسب للتيار المتوقع مروره به مثلا التغذية تكون أعرض من الإشارة
التراك له لون خاص لكل طبقة وعادة الأحمر لطبقة اللحام والأخضر للمكونات والوسطى لكل طبقة لون
إذا وصلت لنقطة خطأ لا يجب أن يوصل بهذا هذا التراك ، يرفض البرنامج قبول هذه النقطة لذلك فهو يؤمنك ضد الخطأ كما أن الخطوط الصفراء بالإضافة لبيان مكتوب بعدد الوصلات المطلوبة وعدد ما اكتمل وعدد ما تبقى يجنبك النسيان

الطريقة الآلية تختلف درجة الآلية فيه حسب إمكانيات البرنامج وبالتالى ثمنه فمنها من يضع المكونات أليا بمعلومية أن مجموعة معينة يجب أن تكون بأطراف البوردة مثل المقابس الخ ، ثم من خلال الـ Net List يقرر أى المكونات أقرب ثم يضعها ثم الأقرب وهكذا وتكون سماته أنه يضع المكونات بترتيب متناسق جميل الشكل والدوائر المتكاملة متراصة بشكل هندسى ، ثم يبدأ فى التوصيل ، ونظرا لأن المكونات فى المكان المتناسق وليس الأفضل يصعب عادة التوصيل لذلك يخلق طبقات إضافية متوسطة وبعضها يفترض الخطوط الأفقية لها طبقة والرأسية لها طبقة والجهد الموجب له طبقة والأرضى (السالب) له طبقة وإن استخدمت أكثر من جهد فلكل طبقته لذلك نبدأ بأربع طبقات على الأقل. أى أن خط بشكل زاوية يكون على طبقتين بصرف النظر عن خلو الطبقة وإمكانية أن يكمل على نفس الطبقة

إن كنت تنوى التصنيع اطبع كل طبقة وحدها وأرسل الخاصة بالتراكات لعمل فيلم ثم التصوير الخ كما شرحت فى مقال أخر
إن كنت سترسل البوردة لمكان متخصص للتصنيع أطبعها فقط لاستخدامك الشخصى ولكن لا ترسل ذلك للصانع
هناك أمر آخر اسمه Gerber File وهو وصف نصى للبوردة يوصف مسار التراكات و أماكن الثقوب وقطر كل منها. هذا هو الملف القياسى للبوردات الذى تحتاج إرساله 

هذا ملف حافظ للشاشة قمت بعمله يوضح خطوات رسم البوردة تفصيلا
مشاهدة المرفق elec-scr.zip
إن شاء الله سأبدأ المرة القادمة فى تعريف المقاومات فأغلب الإخوة الزملاء يتغاضون عن خواص المقاومات والمكثفات والملفات ربما بالسهو والنسيان وربما البعض يظن أن قولة مقاومة 100 أوم تكفى لذلك رأيت أن أوضح أنواعها واستخدام كل منها ومعلومات طلب كل منها طلبا لعموم الفائدة

أرجو من الاخوة المشاهدين التكرم بأرائهم حتى اوجه سلسة المقالات لما فيه الفائدة القصوى


----------



## Bioengineer (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس ماجد تحياتي الحارة لك.

يعجبني كثيرا نشاطك ..عسى ربي يوفقك.

تابعت أغلب ردودك.

اظن أنك مهندس مبدع وأتمنى لك مستقبلا زاهرا.


----------



## وليد زيدان (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك اخ ماجد*

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك وكلما بسطت بالشرح كنا شاكرين
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أكتوبر 2006)

الإخوة الأفاضل
اشكر لكم اهتمامكم وارجو ان تتكرموا بمتابعة هذه السلسلة فى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
وتوجيهى لما فيه الصالح العام وشكرا


----------



## م.سعد نجم (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ماجد على هذه المقدمة الطيبة
وسأتابع معك ان شاء الله الموضوع فى المكان الجديد
هل يمكن ان تضيف برنامج سهل لرسم البوردات؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أبريل 2007)

أخى
البعض وضع هنا على هذا المنتدى برنامج اسمه
Trax Maker
أعرف أنه برنامج جيد


----------



## م.سعد نجم (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على ردك
هل يمكن ان تساعدنى فى الوصول الى مكان البرنامج؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 أبريل 2007)

أخى
كل ما عليك هو البحث
ادخل النمط المتقدم
اكتب كلمة Trax
تحصل على المشاركات المحتويه هذه الكلمة ومنها المشاركة المحتوية البرنامج وهى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51787&highlight=trax


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (3 يونيو 2007)

*mohammedfares**************



Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> الكثير من الأفاضل يسألون عن كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية ، الأمر خبرة لا تلقن بسهولة فى كلمات وهى أيضا كأى شئ آخر هبة يختلف فيها الأفراد ولكن قد يفيد الشرح التالى
> تصميم دائرة ككتابة مقال ، ولكى نكتب يجب أن نتعلم أولا اللغة - الحروف ثم الكلمات ثم نكتب
> الحروف هى
> المقاومات بأنواعها
> ...



11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## geniusse01 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

thanx very much.


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد1970 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## أسامة المهندس (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن مانع (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لجهودك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عضو1 (14 يناير 2008)

*كيف تصمم دارة*

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررر :56:


----------



## Hamzawy (17 يناير 2008)

والله موضوع رااااااااائع
شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## asaeng (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجذاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2008)

كما ذكرت فى المشاركة الأخيرة عن التحدث عن المقاومات والمكثفات فقد بدأت هذا فى رابط آخر هو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
و قد خطر لى أن أحاول إكمال هذه السلسلة ببعض المعلومات التى قد تفيد البعض
ماذا عن البوردات ذات الطبقات العديدة؟
يمكنك أخى العزيز أن تنفذ بعضها بقليل من الجهد وهى تحقق نتائج جيدة – فقط اتبع الدقة قدر الإمكان ولا تدع شئ للصدفة خاصة للبوردات ذات الوجهين أما اكثر من ذلك فلا أريد أن أبدأ بالقول أنها تخص الاحتراف حتى لا أثبط همة القارئ العزيز ولكن مشكلة الاحتراف فقط فى أنها تحتاج للإنتاج المستمر حتى تحقق عائدا يغطى التكلفة فضلا عن أن حاليا أصبح هناك العديد من الشركات التى تنفذ لك عدد قليل من البوردات بسعر مقبول .
كما قلنا سابقا – عادة تبدأ برامج رسم البوردات بوجهين – وجه المكونات ووجه ألتوصيلات Component Side -Track Side و عادة ما توضع مكونات الدائرة على وجه (العلوى) و ألتوصيلات تتم على الوجه السفلى و تكون الوصلات النحاسية باللون الأحمر و يمكنك العبور للسطح العلوى فيما يسمى عروة ثم تكمل التوصيل (هنا يكون لونها أخضر) ثم عروة أخرى للسطح السفلى و تكمل التوصيل



عادة الجزء من التوصيل الواقع على وجه المكونات (العلوى) يستبدل عند التنفيذ بكوبرى Jumper وهو ببساطة قطعة من السلك
ماذا لو زاد عددها؟ و ربما تسألنى كم سيكون كثيرا ؟ سأقول الأمر متروك لذوقك فلو كانت البوردة 20 × 30 مثلا و بها 25 كوبرى لا يبدو شكلها غير عادى أما لو كانت 7 سم فى 10 سم و بها 15 كوبرى – الأمر مختلف
لنتعرف على المشاكل ثم نبحث عن الحلول – فلنراجع سويا كيف تصنع البوردات
كما نعلم هى أربع خطوات
تجهيز البوردة للعملية - نقل الرسم أو التصميم إلى البوردة – نحت البوردة بالكيماويات – التخريم والتجميع
الهدف أولا : إما على مستوى الهواة أو مستوى أعلى أو مستوى الاحتراف
الفرق بينهم ببساطة كم أنت مستعد أن تنفق عليها فى مقابل عيوب التصنيع – العدد لا يهم ولكن مبدئيا لو كنت ستصنع أكثر من ثلاثة و لآخرين بمقابل مادى فالأفضل ألا تستخدم طرق الهواة
جميع الطرق السابقة تبدأ قبل تجهيز التصميم على برنامج رسم البوردات و معظم الاختلافات تكون فى اختيارك عرض المسار ، كثافة المسارات ، حجم العروة سواء كانت لمكون مثل المقاومة أو دائرة متكاملة ، استخدام سطح أو أكثر للتوصيل .
لماذا ؟ 
عند وضع البوردة فى الكيماويات لإزالة النحاس و الإبقاء على المسارات ( الوصلات ) يحدث ما يسمى التآكل التحتى وهو تآكل النحاس تحت المادة العازلة والمقاومة للأحماض

هذا التآكل يسبب تقليل عرض المسار النحاسى فإن كان المسار رفيعا فقد يتآكل كله
هناك ظاهرة أخرى – الخط الفاصل بين المادة العازلة المقاومة للأحماض عادة يبدأ عنده التآكل فلتفاعل الكيماوى يسبب ارتفاع طفيف فى الحرارة مصحوبا بتمدد طفيف وهو ما يسبب إجهاد عند هذه الخط من النحاس غير موجودة عند الخط المجاور تحت العازل فيكون التآكل أسرع لهذا لو وضعت بوردة غير متجانسة الخطوط سيتم التاكل فى الأماكن المزدحمة قبل المساحات الكبيرة الخالية

لهذا إن لاحظت مثل هذا التنوع وخشيت أن تتآكل المسارات ضع بعض النصوص لملئ الفراغ أو استخدم خاصية ملئ الفراغ فى برنامج رسم البوردات
هناك نصائح عامة قبل أن نناقش أساليب تنفيذ البوردة
دائما ضع نصا على جانب ألتوصيلات مثلا رقم التصميم أو اسمه أو حتى اسمك و تذكر أنه يجب أن يكون معكوسا كما بالصورة السابقة والسبب بعد عمل الفيلم قد لا تعرف أى الأوجه هو الصواب و بعد الإنهاء تجد أن كل شئ مقلوبا كما المرآة – النص يجعلك تعلم أن الوجه الصحيح هو الذى يجعل النص مقروء
إن استخدمت الوجه العلوى للتوصيل يجب أن يكون النص عاديا مقروء على عكس الوجه السفلى
دائما حاول آلا تنسى أماكن التثبيت فلو أردت وضع المنتج النهائى فى علبة قد لا تجد أماكن للتخريم والتثبيت إن لم تعمل حسابها مسبقا – فضلا عن أن فى الكمية يكون المكان المخصص للتثبيت محدد و معروف و لا حاجة للبحث والمطابقة
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنناقش أساليب التصنيع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2008)

طرق الهواة :
عادة يلجأ الهواة للأساليب الأقل كلفة والأقل مخاطر و الأسرع و إن كانت النتائج تشوبها بعض العيوب لهذا
استخدم مسارات عريضة تبدأ من 0.8 مللى متر حتى تتجنب قطعها فيما بعد أثناء التآكل فى الكيماويات
تجنب تمرير مسارات بين أرجل الدوائر المتكاملة

تجنب استخدام المسارات المتجاورة فعند حدوث تلف بأحدها يصعب إصلاحه باللحام بدون عمل قصر مع المسارات المجاورة

لتجنب عمل أفلام يلجأ الهواة عادة لتقليد الأفلام إما بالتصوير على شفافة بالطابعة الليزر أو ورق الكالك (نصف شفاف ) كما يلجأ الهواة عادة لاستخدام حبر الليزر مباشرة كمادة ضد الأحماض وهو يمكن أن ينتقل من ورق التصوير أو ورق الكالك للبوردة بواسطة مكواة ملابس ساخنة و تحتاج العملية لبعض التجارب لإتقانها إلا أن هناك ورق صنع خصيصا لهذا الأسلوب يعطى نتائج أفضل
من الواضح أن هذه الطرق لا تصلح إلا لمرة واحدة فقط أو على الأكثر مرات قليلة لأن الطباعة بالليزر لا تثبت كثيرا على الكالك أو الشفافة
الأحماض : عادة تستخدم المحاليل الجاهزة وهى أساسا من مادة كلوريد الحديديك و قد يضاف إليها مواد منشطة لكن كلوريد الحديديك وحده يكفى
يوضع المحلول فى وعاء بلاستيك يفضل أن يخصص لهذا الغرض لأنها مادة ذات صبغية عالية فهى تصبغ كل شئ بلونها البنى الغير قابل للإزالة – كن حذرا فهى تصبغ الأرض و الملابس
عادة رفع درجة الحرارة إلى حوالى 40 درجة يسرع التفاعل و لتحقيق ذلك خاصة فى الشتاء إما أن تستخدم كلوريد الحديديك صلب و تذيبه مى ماء دافئ أو يجب وضع الإناء البلاستيك فوق النار (لا على النار أى بدون ملامسة) بمسافة 15 – 20 سم مع مداومة تحريك الوعاء بكامله بهدوء حتى لا تتركز الحرارة على جزء واحد فلأن البلاستيك غير موصل للحرارة تسخن القطعة فوق النار و تنصهر من اسفل و تلين فتثقب و ينسكب الحامض مسببا مشاكل كثيرة ثم ابعد الوعاء عن النار قليلا و كرر إن احتاج الأمر
لتمام التفاعل تحتاج العملية للأكسوجين و ذلك بإمالة الوعاء لتعريض اللوحة للهواء فتلاحظ تغير لونها وهكذا حتى تمام التآكل.
لا تبدأ بكمية حامض كثيرة حتى لا تلقى بكثير منه بعد الانتهاء فهو لا يحفظ إلا قبل الاستخدام – و عند تحول السائل للون بنى قاتم غير شفاف و تكاد عملية التآكل تتوقف هذه علامة انتهاء مفعول كمية الحامض و حان استبدالها
بعد الانتهاء اغسل البوردة بالماء ثم افحصها لتتأكد من تمام التآكل وإلا أعدها للحامض مرة أخرى
بعد التأكد اغسل كل شئ بالماء و الصابون السائل بحذر فقطرات الماء المتناثرة قد تصبغ الملابس – الصابون مادة قلوية لمعادلة تأثير الحامض و كلما زادت رداءته زادت كمية القلويات به وكان أفضل هنا
اشطف البوردة بالماء الجارى ثم جففها بالمناديل الورقية الخاصة بالمطبخ أو لفات ورق التواليت و تأكد من عدم وجود أثار حامض على ورق التخفيف دلالة على جودة الغسيل
الآن البوردة جاهزة للتخريم و التجميع
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن باقى الطرق


----------



## أبو غيث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فكرى XXX (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ارجو و اتمنى المساعده فى :
1- كيفيه تصميم الدوائر المتكامله باستخدام الترانزستور ثنائى القطبيه Ttl
( بوبات منطق الترانزستور - الترانزستور Ttl )
2- وكيفيه تصميم الدوائر المتكامله باستخدام الترانزستور احدى القطبيه
( بوابات منطق باستخدام Mos )
وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى فكرى
أشكر لك اهتمامك وتوجيهك وفى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-17.html
أقوم بشرح الاكترونيات ووصلت لمكبر العمليات وان شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من الخطية Linear Devices سأنتقل للدوائر الرقمية التى طلبتها والسبب أن معرفة الترانزيستور لازمة لفهم عمل البوابات كما أن هناك الكثير من التماثل الذى يجب فهمه مثل الفرق بين العاكس Linear و ttl,cmos وهناك 555 و مثلها ttl,cmos


----------



## miyaeg_youssef (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وزادك علما 
بس كان عندى سؤال الشرح التانى للدرس مش واضح
كيف اطبع التصميم الى البوردة
بطريقة سلية وليست الهواة ولكن بطريقة يدوية وليست فى مصنع اوماكينات
ايضا كنا نعمل بوردات نجد بعد غسل البوردة ان بعض التراكات مقطوعة ليه
لان مشكله الطبع على البوردة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2009)

اخى
فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113962.html
اضع سلسلة عن عمل البوردات
اضمن طريقة هى التصوير - طبعا السلك سكرين مضمونة فقط ليس من السهل عملها فى المنزل
سبب تآكل التراكات هو ما يعرف بـ Under Cut وهو ان الحامض يأكل النحاس تحت التراك الأسباب احد ما يلى
1- لم يتم تنظيف البوردة جيدا فلم يلتصق عازل الحامض بالنحاس
2- العازل غير جيد فنفذ الحامض منه
3- التراك رقيق جدا (عرضه قليل) وهذا يتطلب أحماض خاصة و درجة حرارة متوسطة لأن التفاعل السريع يتلف العازل لأنه يسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة و تمدد النحاس غير تمدد العازل فينفصلان عن بعضهما
4- نوع الحامض قوى جدا فيسبب تآكل العازل
5- رفع درجة الحرارة كثيرا أثناء التفاعل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2009)

اخى
فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113962.html
اضع سلسلة عن عمل البوردات
اضمن طريقة هى التصوير - طبعا السلك سكرين مضمونة فقط ليس من السهل عملها فى المنزل
سبب تآكل التراكات هو ما يعرف بـ Under Cut وهو ان الحامض يأكل النحاس تحت التراك الأسباب احد ما يلى
1- لم يتم تنظيف البوردة جيدا فلم يلتصق عازل الحامض بالنحاس
2- العازل غير جيد فنفذ الحامض منه
3- التراك رقيق جدا (عرضه قليل) وهذا يتطلب أحماض خاصة و درجة حرارة متوسطة لأن التفاعل السريع يتلف العازل لأنه يسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة و تمدد النحاس غير تمدد العازل فينفصلان عن بعضهما
4- نوع الحامض قوى جدا فيسبب تآكل العازل
5- رفع درجة الحرارة كثيرا أثناء التفاعل


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (12 مارس 2009)

*مهندس ماجد تحياتي الحارة لك.

يعجبني كثيرا نشاطك ..عسى ربي يوفقك.

تابعت أغلب ردودك.

اظن أنك مهندس مبدع وأتمنى لك مستقبلا زاهرا.*

​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 مارس 2009)

م.ماجدعباس مشكور على هذا الشرح الرائع 

وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## محمد بدر المصرى (22 أبريل 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كريم حبيب (22 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر واجب لمجهود رائع من مهندس مخضرم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الشنوانى (25 أبريل 2009)

اسئل الله عز وجل ان ينفع كل مسلم بما علمه ويعلمه ما ينفعه


----------



## علاء القرش (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## miltronique (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للموضوع الذي نفعني كمقدمة لكتاب عملي خاص بي وليس للنشر كمرجع يعني
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2009)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحزان الحب (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## nard (22 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لهذا المجهود أخ ماجد .. كلما قرأت أكثر تبين لي انني بحاجة للمزيد من الإطلاع و الدراسة .. و بصراحة بحاجة لدورة مبتدئين .. أتمنى لو يوجد كتاب أر رابط في الموقع دورة بأساسيات و مبادئ الإلكترونيات .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يوليو 2011)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم أخى الفاضل
هذه السلسلة
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية
أرجو أن تجد فيها ما تريد و زجاء لا تتردد فى السؤال و الإستفسار


----------



## احمد زريقي زريقي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ناطق العراقي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركت اخي


----------



## عبدالله الزبيدي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ابو رويم السلفى (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ماجد ياريت مشكورا تيسر الشرح علشان الناس الى فهمها بسيط مثلى خصوصا ان انا مش طالب فى هندسه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2012)

أخى
هذه السلسلة ليست لطالب هندسة
هى لمن يريد أن يستخدم الحاسب فى رسم بوردة لديه و يريد أن يفهم هذه البرامج


----------



## paulazoom (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الفشل دليل العمل والعمل طريق النجاح ولا تيأس​


----------



## EN.MDAHP (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abn_qatar (31 يناير 2014)

اشكررررررررررررررك على هذا المجهود


----------



## moh20 (19 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

